# Table runners completed



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I'm on a roll. The first two are quilted, and the last picture are so-called 10 minute table runners -- they take me about 20 min. But still quick and I hope will sell well at the Christmas craft show. I'm in the process of making another identical to the batik one but half again as long to fit another table. I really liked this pattern and combination of colours.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Very nice! I especially like the fall batik one. 

Hope they all sell well at your craft show.


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

I like the green middle one in the stack.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job---you HAVE been busy! Good luck with your sales.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I like the 10-min table runner method, even if it does take 20 minutes. 

I haven't made any yet, but the method would be much quilcker than patchwork or applique or spiral (diagonal stripe) designs. I've made several of the latter and have used about half of them for gifts. I did a demo on them for Demo Days at a quilt shop. They are too labor intensive for craft fairs though.


----------

